# 11th December Skipton [ **Canceled until next year ** ]



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

OK it is that time for a winter run , reply to topic for preference's so i can get an idea of numbers   

SOUTHPORT or SKIPTON

Looking at the beginning of December 11th

       

Me & Ju
A3DFU
Steve ,Geoff
sim 
?
?
?
?
?


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Skipton!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Any [smiley=santa.gif] .


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> Any [smiley=santa.gif] .


   [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Ok that is 3 cars


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dave,

Either date is good at the mo.

I don't mind if it is Skipton or Southport!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Skipton, plz  
and preferably the 11th (4th may be o.k if I can transfer ---> course to weekdays, that is)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps: note to self, NO flyer this time  :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Skipton sounds nice :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Skipton, plz
> and preferably the 11th (4th may be o.k if I can transfer ---> course to weekdays, that is)


Hang on, I just remembered that Sue&Barry may not be able to make the 11th :?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I can only the 11th. Just checked with Alison and she reminded me that it is her birthday on the 4th and we are in London  whoops!

I would prefer Skipton but could make either venue if it is on the 11th. I will keep watching


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

OK  Looking like Skipton on the 11th


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Skipton, plz
> ...


We have a 90% chance of not being in the country on the 11th  , but if we are we will come along, we fancy the Skipton option. Will know when we have sorted out our bookings in the next week or so.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dave did you pick the 11 december for me as it is my birthday  but i will be at work [smiley=bigcry.gif] i will have to try and get it off and come along 
im not like most other people iget a birthday pie not a cake :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> dave did you pick the 11 december for me as it is my birthday  but i will be at work [smiley=bigcry.gif] i will have to try and get it off and come along
> im not like most other people iget a birthday pie not a cake :lol:


If you get the day off i will bring you one of Wigan's finest pies as a birthday present [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > dave did you pick the 11 december for me as it is my birthday  but i will be at work [smiley=bigcry.gif] i will have to try and get it off and come along
> ...


now i must get the shift off 
pies


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


A pie with candles ,,,,,,,

Change the tile to "Andy's Birthday drive " are you sure you can bring the TT out in the winter :wink: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


well i might be in the golf


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

None of these if you come in the golf :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Come in the TT and get this one :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We're in Manchester on the 10th, so providing I'm not too pissed and actually wake up at a reasonable time... we'd quite fancy a Skipton run on the Sunday


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

nutts said:


> We're in Manchester on the 10th, so providing I'm not too pissed and actually wake up at a reasonable time... we'd quite fancy a Skipton run on the Sunday


     We will meet at The Tickled Trout car park M6 , J31 @ 11:30 /12:00 , NOT 100% on the time's yet ,,,, then off to Bolton Abbey ,to meet the Yorkshire side , Drive , then pub grub    and birhtday party for YellowTT 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Im up for the Skipton run, on the 11th, hopefully will have the landing gear ready and the pilots license this time!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Steve's vid will bring back some good memories. 

http://www.buckl.co.uk/media/TT Northern Meet-Feb 1st 2004.wmv


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> dave did you pick the 11 december for me as it is my birthday  but i will be at work [smiley=bigcry.gif] i will have to try and get it off and come along
> im not like most other people iget a birthday pie not a cake :lol:


I've been known to bring a b-day cake along to meets before, but I'll do a pie for you, Andy :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> Come in the TT and get this one :lol: :lol: :wink:


dave why did you have to post this i have just taken a bite out of the screen[smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

aidb said:


> Steve's vid will bring back some good memories.
> 
> http://www.buckl.co.uk/media/TT Northern Meet-Feb 1st 2004.wmv


That was a great day    lets hope the next it will be as good :wink: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> We will meet at The Tickled Trout car park M6 , J31 @ 11:30 /12:00 , NOT 100% on the time's yet ,,,, then off to Bolton Abbey ,to meet the Yorkshire side , Drive , then pub grub    and birhtday party for YellowTT 8) 8) 8) 8)


Tickled Trout: I'll be there


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Ok Looking at 8 or 9 cars anymore    ,,, then we can give the Cross Keys a ring for a table or 2


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

OK who is a definite for this as i need to book tables and I'm on hol next weekend for 2 weeks so need you to confirm before i go away , i will update the first page with names 8) 8)

Thanks


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Dave / Julie,

I will be along with Geoff in our car.

So two spaces at the table for us.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm a definite  but I can't speak for Ron


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Well that is 3 cars


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Well that is 3 cars


I know the feeling: it's x-mas :?

Never mind, we'll be a very select group


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

We cannot confirm yet, will not know until next week. if we do not go away we will be coming - sorry 

Will confirm for definate by middle of next week


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> We cannot confirm yet, will not know until next week. if we do not go away we will be coming - sorry
> 
> Will confirm for definate by middle of next week


You could always stay here
http://www.aboutbritain.com/hotels/hotel6357.asp

If I'm not completely mistaken, this is where we'll meet the Yorkshire lot :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> Well that is 3 cars


Dave, front page now says 4th or 11th, I thought you had decided on the 11th?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Well that is 3 cars
> ...


Somewhere along the line the decission was made to go for the 11th Nov.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Yes the 11th of December :!: :wink:

We are in for sure


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sim said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


   4 Cars ,,,,,,,
Off now for 2 weeks 8) 8) 8) 8) catch up with you all later :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Enjoy your holidays  [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Anyone else for this? :!:


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

aidb said:


> Steve's vid will bring back some good memories.
> 
> http://www.buckl.co.uk/media/TT Northern Meet-Feb 1st 2004.wmv


Ahhh yes, that took me ages! That's now one of my fave tracks, cheers a
Aid!

Pics here as well.....

http://public.fotki.com/sjbuck/audi_tt_ ... t_skipton/

I may be up for this, it's my birthday the day after though so it'll be party time on Sat night, might be worse for wear, will see :roll:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Won't be around for this one, but I am moving to Chester over Xmas so will be around for others

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Won't be around for this one, but I am moving to Chester over Xmas so will be around for others
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Sounds good. Will you be up here for our x-mas dinner? :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sorry guys ,,, i have to cancel this due to work :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

I will try to do it next year :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Sorry guys ,,, i have to cancel this due to work :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> I will try to do it next year :wink:


Never mind, David.

We'll have a very nice event/cruise to look forward to in the New Year  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys ,,, i have to cancel this due to work :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:
> ...


Hopefully after my visit to Awesome Gti


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sim said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


What are you going to have done, Mark?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


My car is not running as it should so I am having a RR, I am pretty sure it is the MAF. More importantly I am getting blue Samco's throughout. Hence the wait as they are out of stock of one of them at the moment.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sim said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Sim said:
> ...


You should get Yellows :roll: 
-----> sorry, Mark , I hope the RR session will shed some light on the problem


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

But what about my birthday pie Dave [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> But what about my birthday pie Dave [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Awwwhhhh, pour Andy :-* :-*

I'll do you a Birthday pie [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> But what about my birthday pie Dave [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > But what about my birthday pie Dave [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Tease i cant eat that [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Now, now: -
with all the Christmas puddings around ....
..... it's nice to look forward to a treat in the new year, isn't it? 
[god, my NLP tutor would be proud of all the re-framing I've done today and I would pass my exam with flying colours!!!]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Just hope you all got your PMs

Sorry to cancel


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Just hope you all got your PMs
> 
> Sorry to cancel


Let me reframe this for you David,

You already know that you will be so happy to arrage the Skipton Run in the New Year, don't you :-*


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Just hope you all got your PMs
> ...


 :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*

See ya next week :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


There you go: you are all smiles now
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]   :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> Just hope you all got your PMs
> 
> Sorry to cancel


We are looking forward to next years 8)


----------

